# New To The Forum & Looking For Advice



## kerridwen (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I was recommended this site from a member of the Cross Stitching Forum I am a member of.

I was admitted to hospital on Monday evening with a suspected blood clot. The good news is I got the all clear from the clot but I had high amounts of sugar in my blood on Tuesday morning 9.9 to be exact. I've to go back to the hospital on Monday morning for a Glucose Tolerance Test.

I've been on a couple of websites but the information is vague and I thought if I can find someone that has had or has the condition I could get first hand information. I don't even know what questions I should be asking.


----------



## Moamber (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Kerridwen 

haha see you made it here  This is a lovely friendly site, so Welcome 

If you are stuck anytime - email me  maureentyrer@yahoo.co.uk

Catch you around hahah 

hugs Mo xx


----------



## Moamber (Nov 12, 2009)

lol . Firgot to sat the Glucose tolerance test lol.Down South here lol . Daughter says itsa yukky taste lol .....

Hugs Mo xx


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 12, 2009)

welcome Kerri, 
I hope the test goes well and you don't have to join our club, but if you do then you've found the right place for support here. 

I agree with Mo the drink is pretty yuk, although I know some places use lucozade so you might get lucky there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2009)

kerridwen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was recommended this site from a member of the Cross Stitching Forum I am a member of.
> 
> ...



Hi Kerridwen, welcome to the forum Are you pregnant or have you put this in the Pregnancy section by mistake? I can move it for you if you have.

Glucose tolerance tests are nothing to be worried about. They take your blood sugar levels before, then give you a measured amount of glucose in the form of a drink (possibly lucozade, but possibly not!). You then wait and are tested again. The test shows how well your body copes with the consumption of the fast-acting glucose. If the level comes out above 11 this is a confirmation of a diagnosis of diabetes. They are asking you to do this because your (presumably) fasting level was above 7 - it should normally be between 4 and 7.

Hope that helps!


----------



## am64 (Nov 12, 2009)

hi and welcome and fingers crossed this is all a blip...good luck and if you need us theres always someone around...i had gulcose tolerance test when i was pregnant and all came out ok..I didnt get diagnoised as T2 till 13 years later....and it was luzcosade not even the nice orange or passion fruit one!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 12, 2009)

I see Kerri has put gestational on her profile so I suspect she intended to post here, if not kerri let us know and it can be moved


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2009)

hi Kerridwen hope it all goes ok at the test X


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I see Kerri has put gestational on her profile so I suspect she intended to post here, if not kerri let us know and it can be moved



Well spotted!


----------



## babycakes (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Kerri, 
I had GD with my first pregnancy, it didn't get picked up until 36 weeks - how far on are you? Its pretty scary at first but you will hopefully get good support from your maternity hospital. Mine referred me to the diabetes clinic, who got me an appointment with a dietician. I was luckily able to control my sugars (just!) with diet control and testing my sugars at home 4 times a day. They gave me their direct line number and I was able to call them if I needed any advice or if I had a very high reading. 
I'm only 4 weeks gone this time so very early days. Cant get a MW to talk to and GP doesnt want to know until after 12 weeks  I think I might ring the diabetes clinic at the hospital and ask them for advice.


----------



## kerridwen (Nov 12, 2009)

*Thank you*

Yes I am pregnant.

I am currently 33 weeks 5 days pregnant.

I had sugar in my urine with both my first and second pregnancies too but these were never followed up with blood tests. My daughter was born on 2nd December 2008 and the scan I had the week before I delivered showed her to be on the 97th centile! She was born at an impressive 8lb 7ozs. My son who was born on 31st March 2000 weighed in at a very healthy 7lb 12ozs, however, my amniotic fluid was incredibly low throughout the entire pregnancy. From what I have read so far these can be symptoms of GD. Both of my kids have been born at relatively "normal" birth weights but they have been BIG babies missing the entire newborn clothing range and going straight into 0-3months. There's also other little things that tie in too like sleeping all the time, having no energy to even get out of bed and constantly feeling the need for a "sugar boost".

I'm probably reading too much into it, and my friend being in a complete panic about it hasn't helped. I've been trying to just get on with things and not worry about it but it's not working.

Thanks all

Lorna


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Lorna,

Welcome to the forum I'm 27 weeks pregnant myself .It must be really worrying time at the minute but I think the good thing is that the doctors are doing something about it with a glucose tolerance test. I've got my fingers crossed for you that it goes well and you get the help you need if you have got GD. Shortly before I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes I had no energy was drinking lots, sleeping all the time and also lost about 2 stone I had no idea what was wrong with me though until I went to the doctor it sounds similar to what your experiencing. 

Let us know how you get on.

Emma x


----------



## kerridwen (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Emma

I go for the Glocose Tolerance Test on Monday morning so I'll let you all know when I get back from the hospital.

Lorna


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Lorna,

Was just wondering if you've had any news yet? 

Emma x


----------



## kerridwen (Nov 21, 2009)

*Test Results*

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you all. I've been very tired and very busy with the last minute things to be done before baby is born.

My test results came back completely normal, however, as I have had one test come back as high and one as normal they are going to continue to monitor myself and the baby.

What a relief.

Thank you to everyone for their support, advice and information during what was a very worrying time for me.

Lorna


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 23, 2009)

kerridwen said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you all. I've been very tired and very busy with the last minute things to be done before baby is born.
> 
> My test results came back completely normal, however, as I have had one test come back as high and one as normal they are going to continue to monitor myself and the baby.
> 
> ...



Hi Lorna,

That must be a huge relief I'm really pleased for you and glad that they'll be keeping a close eye on you to make sure. I hope the last few weeks of pregnancy goes well for you.

Emma x


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2009)

hi lorna im pleased all went well, you look after yourself xx  take care


----------



## PhilT (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Lorna, 

Welcome to the forum. 
I hope the rest of your pregnacy goes without a hitch.
Take care.


----------

